# Glosso or dwarf hair grass?



## Chkinut (Jan 21, 2015)

I am new to planted tanks and have yet to set up my 125 gallon tank. I plan on a low tech tank. I still have so much to learn about so many things! But I LOVE the way a green carpet of low growing plants looks in a tank. What are u guys' advice as to what is the best plant for that?


----------



## aqualife (Jan 9, 2015)

low tech tank? 
hair grass maybe 
Glosso need strong light


----------



## Spooky (Feb 6, 2015)

Well, if by low tech you mean low light, probably neither, IMO. I've never grown glosso but from what I know it likes high light. As for dwarf HG, I grew it in Eco-Complete with low-ish light before, but didn't achieve that carpet look- it mostly just grew up, no matter how often I trimmed it. 
You could try: 
Marsilea
Microsword
Dwarf sagittaria (in a 125 it won't seem as large as in a smaller tank)


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Glosso is almost impossible without CO2. Dwarf sag would be my suggestion too. Allthough hairgrass might work, it will grow higher without CO2 so be sure to start with a small variety like Eleocharis sp. 'mini'


----------



## kevinmichael77 (Oct 8, 2012)

Dhg is possible, but as was mentioned it will grow higher and take way more time to spread and cover. Typically doesn't get real thick.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Marselia


----------



## Vishu1708 (Apr 16, 2015)

Neither! I have DHG in low tech. Will not spread or even grow properly. If you plan to keep low light, then go for moss carpet. If you will use medium amount of light (over 2 watt per gallon) and will add a weekly dose of fertz, then you can grow Hydrocotyl Tripartita 'japan'. I have 1 in m tank. I got a single small stem 6 months ago and today it has covered almost 1/4 of my foreground. 
Best of luck.


----------



## TreyLcham (Apr 28, 2015)

Monte Carlo possibly. I don't know if the dwarf hairgrass would even carpet in low light and if it did it would be slower than a turtle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

